# Dual Layer (Double Layer) DVDs

## bml137

I have a DL capable DVD.  I bought it somewhere around the new year (2006).  It works with CDs and regular DVDs.  When I try to burn data to a DL disk in k3b, it gives me the following error:

```
System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.14

KDE Version: 3.5.3

QT Version:  3.3.6

Kernel:      2.6.16-gentoo-r9

Devices

-----------------------

TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1212 1R14 (/dev/hdc, ) at  [CD-ROM; DVD-ROM] [DVD-ROM; CD-ROM] [None]

SONY DVD RW DRU-800A KY01 (/dev/hdd, ) at  [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R; Restricted Overwrite]

Used versions

-----------------------

growisofs: 5.21

mkisofs: 2.1

growisofs

-----------------------

Warning: creating filesystem that does not conform to ISO-9660.

Warning: ISO-9660 filenames longer than 31 may cause buffer overflows in the OS.

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 2.5x1385KBps.

:-( unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdd -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -speed=2.4 -gui -graft-points -volid Media -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2005 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-blong/k3bRDVOlc.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-blong/k3bhwDHec.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-blong/k3bvpaIHa.tmp -untranslated-filenames -max-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-blong/k3bZ5RRYb.tmp 
```

Anyone seen this "WRITE@LBA=0h" error before?  What does it mean?  It can't be a permission issue if I can burn 4.7G DVDs...

----------

## RichieB

BUMP!!!!

I have the same problem!

----------

## Zee

same problem here. I can burn normal (single layer) DVDs though.

----------

## siddesu

 *Zee wrote:*   

> same problem here. I can burn normal (single layer) DVDs though.

 

i have the same problem - buffalo DVD writer, supports dual layer, can write single-layer media without any issues;

but trying to write a double-layer media dies miserably, no matter what options I try.

```

growisofs -overburn -speed=1  -dvd-compat -Z /dev/sr0 -R -J -dvd-video /some/directory

Executing 'mkisofs -R -J -dvd-video /some/directory | builtin_dd of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0'

Warning: Disabling Joliet support for DVD-Video.

:-[ READ DVD STRUCTURE #10h failed with SK=8h/ASC=ABh/ACQ=80h]: Input/output error

```

----------

## cyrillic

Have you tried burning with cdrecord instead of growisofs ?

----------

## rlittle

growisofs works for me (command line) on my AMD64...

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-6.1  0 kB
```

```
growisofs -speed=8 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd=xxxxxxxx.img
```

However, no matter what I do, it burns at 1x. I think it's something going on at the firmware level in my Plextor PX-760A, but I haven't solved it yet.

I've had lots of problems getting the right syntax for growisofs. Note the equal-sign in "-Z /dev/dev=foo.img" part. Of course, this is for when you already have the iso image built by some other tool.

----------

## just.another.alex

Hello!

(My first post here, although I use Gentoo for awhile...2 years)

I have the same problem as bml137!

Here's an excerpt from the debugging info:

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.17

KDE Version: 3.5.7

QT Version:  3.3.8

Kernel:      2.6.19-gentoo-r5

Devices

-----------------------

ASUS DRW-1608P3S 1.24 (/dev/hdd, ) at /mnt/cdrom [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-RAM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R Sequential; DVD-R Dual Layer Sequential; DVD-R Dual Layer Jump; DVD-RAM; DVD-RW Restricted Overwrite; DVD-RW Sequential; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R Double Layer; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; RAW; SAO/R96P; SAO/R96R; RAW/R16; RAW/R96P; RAW/R96R; Restricted Overwrite; Layer Jump]

K3b

-----------------------

Size of filesystem calculated: 3903107

Used versions

-----------------------

growisofs: 7.0

growisofs

-----------------------

Executing 'builtin_dd if=/dev/fd/0 of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdd: splitting layers at 1951568 blocks

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 2.5x1352KBps.

   11304960/7993563136 ( 0.1%) @2.1x, remaining 58:50 RBU 100.0% UBU   2.0%

   22183936/7993563136 ( 0.3%) @2.4x, remaining 53:53 RBU 100.0% UBU  57.1%

   33357824/7993563136 ( 0.4%) @2.4x, remaining 47:43 RBU 100.0% UBU  61.2%

........................

........................

........................

........................

998416896/7993563136 (50.0%) @0.0x, remaining 26:33 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

 3998416896/7993563136 (50.0%) @0.0x, remaining 26:36 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

:-[ WRITE@LBA=1dca60h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error

:-( write failed: Input/output error

growisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/growisofs -Z /dev/hdd=/dev/fd/0 -use-the-force-luke=notray -use-the-force-luke=tty -use-the-force-luke=tracksize:3903107 -dvd-compat -speed=2.4 -overburn -use-the-force-luke=bufsize:32m 

mkisofs

-----------------------

3903107

Warning: creating filesystem that does not conform to ISO-9660.

Warning: ISO-9660 filenames longer than 31 may cause buffer overflows in the OS.

Warning: creating filesystem that does not conform to ISO-9660.

Warning: ISO-9660 filenames longer than 31 may cause buffer overflows in the OS.

Warning: creating filesystem that does not conform to ISO-9660.

Warning: ISO-9660 filenames longer than 31 may cause buffer overflows in the OS.

  0.01% done, estimate finish Thu Oct 18 23:32:52 2007

.......................

.......................

.......................

50.11% done, estimate finish Fri Oct 19 00:26:26 2007

mkisofs command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -volid DVD-Video-29 -volset  -appid K3B THE CD KREATOR (C) 1998-2005 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -publisher  -preparer  -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -sort /tmp/kde-root/k3bNCNtrc.tmp -rational-rock -hide-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bItQJia.tmp -joliet -joliet-long -hide-joliet-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bUiflhc.tmp -full-iso9660-filenames -max-iso9660-filenames -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-root/k3bzc7Ira.tmp 

```

My DVD-Burner drive writes CDs and normal DVDs just fine!!!

Now, here are a few questions:

1) Has anybody succeeded to write a Dual Layer (8.5GB) DVD on Gentoo, using k3b program? If yes, what settings are needed?

2) The guys who said about growisofs from command line, are you talking about writing Dual Layer DVDs from cmd line?(as I saw in the postings above, it's not explicitly mentioned Dual Layer DVD)

Please, reply, if have any solutions/suggestions!

 :Smile: 

Thanks in advance

----------

## overkll

Lemme jump in here.

Make sure you have the latest firmware from your DVD drive manufacturer.  If you don't you'll need to flash the ROM with the new firmware.

DON"T buy no-name cheapo DL disks.  Stick with the big boys.

I haven't tried K3B for DL DVD burns, but growisofs works perfectly (now anyway).  I have a Pioneer and had to update the firmware 3 times before it could recoginize and burn DL discs correctly.  I also needed a patch for growisofs - seems pioneer DL drives like mine errored out to quickly without actually failing.  The patch let it fail softly until the drive finished closing the disk.  I can dig up the patch if anyone needs it.  I think it came from a Suse post.

And BTW, K3B uses growisofs to burn DVD's.

----------

## cyrillic

 *overkll wrote:*   

> And BTW, K3B uses growisofs to burn DVD's.

 

Yes, this is why I suggested something different (cdrecord) to help diagnose the problem.

If both growisofs and cdrecord fail in the same way, then it is probably a hardware and/or firmware problem with the drive.

If cdrecord does not fail, then it is probably a software problem with growisofs.

----------

## rlittle

Just-another-alex:

Yep, I've recently tested burning a 7.2GB iso image to a Dual-Layer DVD by running growisofs from the command line.

Also, due to some help I got elsewhere in the Gentoo forums, I flashed the latest firmware for my burner and it running at whatever speed I select now! No more 1x!   :Smile: 

----------

## just.another.alex

I think you are right regarding the no-names,overkll!

The failure I posted before is probably due to the fact that I used 2 no-name double layer disks :">

But, after that I bought a Philips DL DVD, and tried again, this time changing the software used for writing: now I've used "cdrecord". 

```

cdrecord -dev=1001,1,0 -driveropts=burnfree -v -speed=0 -dummy dvd-video-29.iso

```

...and...failure again!  :Sad: (

(another question: as far as I knew the "-dummy" opt should prevent the DVD from being written, right?..anyway, not so important)

Anyway, still remains something: to use growisofs with a Philips balnk DL DVD... :Razz: 

I use:

cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a25 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

and

growisofs by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.0,

  front-ending to mkisofs: mkisofs 2.01.01a25

both of them emerged from Gentoo repository.

My main question: is there really necesarry a firmware upgrade to my ASUS DRW-1608P3S ?

I ask this because I've checked what k3b and cdrecord identify as my writer capabilites, and both of them have said that it supports DVD+R Double Layer writing.

A code excerpt on what "cdrecord -dev=1001,1,0 -driveropts=help -checkdrive" display about my writer:

```

scsidev: '1001,1,0'

scsibus: 1001 target: 1 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'ASUS    '

Identifikation : 'DRW-1608P3S     '

Revision       : '1.24'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM.

Driver options:

burnfree        Prepare writer to use BURN-Free technology

noburnfree      Disable using BURN-Free technology

[b]layerbreak      Write DVD-R/DL media in automatic layer jump mode[/b]

layerbreak=val  Set jayer jump address for DVD+-R/DL media

```

...and in k3b -> Settings -> Configure K3b -> Devices, my writer is identified with(among others):

```

Writes DVD-R Dual Layer:  yes

Writes DVD+R Double Layer: yes

```

As a notice, don't know exactly what's the difference between Dual Layer/Double Layer, but I know for sure that the dvds I tried to wrote were DOUBLE layer (so they're supported in k3b's opinion)

Repeating the main question: is necesarry to upgrade the firmware, or there is an issue with the soft?

Or, in antoher formulation: if software claims that my writer is able NOW to write DL DVDs, an firmware upgrade is necesarry?

....

Any replies will be WELCOMEEE!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## overkll

 *Quote:*   

> is necesarry to upgrade the firmware, or there is an issue with the soft?

 

Certainly won't hurt.  AFAIK, the firmware updates for DVD's not only supply fixes, but also supply the ability to recognize media from different blank media vendors, thus expanding your choices.  The media list grows with time.  It's usually not at necessary to flash the firmware as the technology becomes more mature, but dual layer is still fairly new.  It also depends on how long your unit was sitting on the store/warehouse shelf.

In my case, Pioneer doesn't have a dos flash utility, only a windows version.  In order to flash my drive, I have to remove it from my linux HTPC machine, connect it to a windows box, flash the rom, then reinstall the drive to the linux HTPC machine.  Kind of a hassle but oh well.

----------

## just.another.alex

I finally made it!!!!  :Very Happy: 

It is possible to write DVD+R Double Layer using Linux and growisofs!

With growisofs  from command line, and a Verbatim DVD+R Double Layer!

Here's the command line that made me happyyyy  :Wink: ) (other details regarding my system hardware/software are displayed in the code excerpts from my previous two postings...i did not changed anything since then  :Wink:  ):

Note: dvd-video-29.iso is a 7.5 GB ISO image

```

# growisofs -speed=2.4 -use-the-force-luke=4gms -Z /dev/hdd=dvd-video-29.iso

Executing 'builtin_dd if=dvd-video-29.iso of=/dev/hdd obs=32k seek=0'

/dev/hdd: "Current Write Speed" is 2.5x1352KBps.

    1605632/7993563136 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 580:42 RBU 100.0% UBU   2.0%

    1605632/7993563136 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 829:34 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1605632/7993563136 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1078:26 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1605632/7993563136 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1410:16 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1605632/7993563136 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1659:09 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1605632/7993563136 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 1908:01 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    1605632/7993563136 ( 0.0%) @0.0x, remaining 2239:51 RBU 100.0% UBU 100.0%

    4980736/7993563136 ( 0.1%) @0.7x, remaining 801:56 RBU 100.0% UBU  81.6%

   13008896/7993563136 ( 0.2%) @1.7x, remaining 337:24 RBU 100.0% UBU  63.3%

...

...

 7973732352/7993563136 (99.8%) @2.3x, remaining 0:06 RBU  99.2% UBU  53.1%

 7984873472/7993563136 (99.9%) @2.4x, remaining 0:02 RBU 100.0% UBU  55.1%

builtin_dd: 3903120*2KB out @ average 2.3x1352KBps

/dev/hdd: flushing cache

/dev/hdd: closing track

/dev/hdd: closing session

#

```

...aaaand...VICTORY!

I double checked the written DVD,by copying it in the normal way (cp), using "dd if=/dev/hdd of=/dev/null", I even put it  other DVD-Roms, and...ALL WORKS FINE!

So,again. it is possible to write DVD+R Double Layer using Linux and growisofs (command line for the moment)! 

Regarding the firmware upgrade, it seems that the the features that software claims about the writer, are there for real!

The only issue (at least in my case) is the blank's vendor! As overkll said, the firmware upgrade could  add support for media for different vendors.

For the moment, only Verbatim DVD+R Double Layer seems to work for me.

Hmmm..and a final note: I bought Asus DVD-Writer in may 2006, so I guess it's a hint for what generation of writers should work this way.

----------

## overkll

I never had to use any "speed" or "use-the-force-luke" options.  Speed is auto detected and IRCC, the growisofs docs discourage the "use-the-force-luke" option.  I rarely use DL disks.  I don't think I've made one for over a year.  All my stuff fits on standard DVD's.  :Smile: 

----------

## just.another.alex

 *Quote:*   

> I don't think I've made one for over a year. All my stuff fits on standard DVD's. 

 

That's almost true in my case. But in the last weeks I had more and more trouble with some videos that I couldn't decide how to split & stuff  :Razz: 

Well, about "speed" and "use-the-force-luke"...I really don't know if they are required in my case, too.

I read about them at:

http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/tools/growisofs.c

(in the versions new features description)

If my theory about the supported blanks is true, when I'll write the next Verbatim DL, I should succeed without those extra options. I'll do a post about this, at the proper time!   :Laughing: 

----------

